# Nasle discharge



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

My hen rain has been back in the house for other reasons. To day i saw clear liquid coming from her bird nose. I was either water or discharge. I think it's discharge. She not coughing, sneezing, or anything like that. I can see her breathing through her nose from the thin skin over them if thats a clue. I have put some vetRX on her face. What do you think it could be?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe nothing. She might have gotten something in her nares that caused it to run. 

Don't get overworked about this. Just keep and eye on her for any changes. Then if it continues or she develops new symptoms we can talk about it.

So you know, vet rx really doesn't do anything for anything. I've looked closely at it and it's all hype when you understand the ingredients aren't helpful.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maybe nothing. She might have gotten something in her nares that caused it to run.
> 
> Don't get overworked about this. Just keep and eye on her for any changes. Then if it continues or she develops new symptoms we can talk about it.
> 
> So you know, vet rx really doesn't do anything for anything. I've looked closely at it and it's all hype when you understand the ingredients aren't helpful.


Ah. Well my dad told me to put VetRX on her so i did. I am just worried about rain since i already had to put her mom down. It took a toll on me. Rain was her only chick so i am kinda overprotective of her and my rooster hazelnut. I tell you the day they die the day i talk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's sound like peep is no worse or has completely cleared.

A lot of people buy into the "this is awesome" because so many rave about things without any scientific proof. I've always been one of those that has to investigate.


----------

